# The weird and the wonderful.



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello all!

I am in the process of collecting weird and wonderful pictures of Herps. Whether it be a weird pose, or the animal doing something funny. Or a different colour or type of reptile, Such as an albino.

Example:







So if you guys and girls have any nice pictures you could post i will be very gratefull.

I prefer that the pictures be yours, but any will do.

Might be making a weird and wonderful screensaver.

Thanks in advance!

-Rocky.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's some pics of a partially developed beardie foetus 3 weeks into incubation.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)

edit:stupid question.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep. The egg split open 3 weeks into incubation. All the other eggs in the clutch went full term and hatched.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)

it is like a red phase tadpole.. haha


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jan 25, 2008)

I dont know if this counts but ive always found something comicle about this picture
all that missing is a speech bubble


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## ozianimals (Jan 25, 2008)

Heres one of my mates turtle...


----------



## Miss B (Jan 25, 2008)

Rocky said:


>


 
I'm going to have nightmares tonight :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kyro (Jan 25, 2008)

lol,You just read my mind Ian 2 3q


----------



## DrNick (Jan 25, 2008)

A Chernobyl earthworm


----------



## angua21 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have posted these once before


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I'm going to have nightmares tonight :shock: :shock: :shock:


 
I find that one really sad - I always wonder how long it took him to die...


----------



## lan_2_3q (Jan 25, 2008)

electric shock so one would assume almost instantly


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

It's an electric fence tho - so designed not to kill cows/people etc, just give them a nasty shock...


----------



## Adzo (Jan 25, 2008)

A Baja worm lizard.


----------



## Ripley (Jan 25, 2008)

That slug eating the mouse is gross! glad I didn't just eat dinner.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 25, 2008)

The story of the Afrock:

http://www.bushveld.co.za/pictures-python.htm


----------



## kakariki (Jan 25, 2008)

The electric fence unfortunately would not have been a quick death. They pulse so you get a shock then stops then shocks etc. The ones we use can be likened to being hit over the head with a very large piece of wood :shock::shock: but without the pain. It is NOT pleasant :evil: and is very effective. One of my bucks [goat ] once got caught by his horns. I'm not sure how long he had been there but had sawn half way through one horn [ by the wire ] in an effort to get away. I don't like that picture either jessb, even though it is fascinating in a macabre kind of way.


----------



## bcurko (Jan 25, 2008)

Not really in focus but ill snap another one of him doing it when i can  

Spidi-Beardie  Operation hunt


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't know the snake was dead, sorry to have shown that picture.


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 25, 2008)

Rocky, im not so sure it is dead. that does not look like an electric fence to me, there are no insulators between the wires and the fence post (unless that post is plastic).


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2008)

nah i read the news post, there is images of them cutting it open and stuff... not pretty.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah read the link I posted. Definately dead.


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep, they explain that it was found dead on snopes I think.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 25, 2008)

It is dead. The article show an impala in its belly. The post could be plastic but there are some woods that don't conduct [called insultimber ]. Bring on more weird and wonderful pics.


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 25, 2008)

im still not convinced that that is an electric fence. i have also read a few BS stories about that snake, i have no reason to believe that this story is any more accurate. the snake might be dead, the lump might be an impala and the pic of a gutted snake might be the same one as in the fence, but might not be.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 26, 2008)

I have seen that article before. The electric fence is on outriggers that lie halfway along the snake. It is like 2 low wires before the main fence. Another tell tale is the fact the snake has turn to bite the wire. One of my dogs used to turn & snap at the fence when she got zapped. There is also 2 wires on the other side of the fence, not visible in the pic posted.
Have just looked at the pic again & the wire can be seen in the top left hand of pic. Had the snake not bitten the fence he would have been hit by those wires on his way out.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 26, 2008)

lol are you kidding?


----------



## jessb (Jan 26, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> im still not convinced that that is an electric fence. i have also read a few BS stories about that snake, i have no reason to believe that this story is any more accurate. the snake might be dead, the lump might be an impala and the pic of a gutted snake might be the same one as in the fence, but might not be.


 
check out snopes.com. they are usually pretty accurate and well-researched and they say its real.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 26, 2008)

Read the link I posted. It was the website of a ranch in Africa where the python was found.


----------



## firedragon (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's an old one of our beardies sleeping.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 26, 2008)

hahaha Greebo thats great


----------



## kakariki (Jan 26, 2008)

:shock: I'll be more careful when I peel my next nana! :shock:


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 26, 2008)

Rocky..........the fence eating snake, forgive me....DONT LAUGH!!!
was that a Anaconda?... where did you get pic from... incredible!

Bananas are no longer in my diet!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 26, 2008)

Dragon lady, don't worry, i am a total noob when it comes to snakes. I don't know a coastal from a green tree snake. Lol


----------



## kakariki (Jan 26, 2008)

African Rock Python.......


----------



## Anvil (Jan 26, 2008)

Dragon_lady, it is an African Rock python (_Python sebae) _, and it was found on a game ranch in north South Africa.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 26, 2008)

AH HA!.... ok ...gather the Anaconda would have devoured the whole fence then!

Rocky........i cant be that bad then.....i talked my friend out of buying a green tree snake for $500 ...when she thought she was getting a very cheap GTP! LOL..... you cant be that bad!

Thanks Anvil!!!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

hiding





searching the net















admiring the fish...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 26, 2008)

Kirby, GREAT pics!


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2008)

*errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrm!*

The not so Weird or Wonderful from last night?


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks australis, made my day... 

was this road kill, or were you a stupid drunken rage... 

R.I.P legless + BHP


----------



## Miss B (Jan 26, 2008)

Kirby said:


> thanks australis, made my day...
> 
> was this road kill, or were you a stupid drunken rage...
> 
> R.I.P legless + BHP


 
:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Yeah, Austy got drunk and killed those poor critters 

Seriously Kirby - maybe you should stop and think before you hit that 'submit' button, eh?


----------



## Leigh (Jan 26, 2008)

i guess jealousy ensues when a better photo is posted.....


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

miss b, it was a joke. get some humour.

you need a life out of the forums. me mentioning somethign other than road kill offered a possibility of snake attack, or someone elses stupid actions. when somehtigns run over by a car, its usually squashed almost flat in at least one place. these snakes seem to have crushed skulls or jaws. which could have been a shovel or a boot. 

leigh, no jealousey on my half  australis posted soemthing off topic, not that i cared to mention. but i also made a jokign comment of it making my day. if people cant see this humour, perhaps they should stare long and hard at the screen before hitting sumbit, with silly excessive moticons. one is more than enough.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 26, 2008)

It was a joke? Can't have been particularly funny then, 'cos I didn't laugh...



Kirby said:


> with silly excessive moticons. one is more than enough


 
Really?


----------



## Khagan (Jan 26, 2008)

Now now, no e-punch ups my little keyboard warriors.


----------



## snake_king (Jan 26, 2008)

a frog i found in my garden a few weeks ago


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks australis:lol: :lol:, made my day... :lol: :lol:   :lol: ... 

was this road kill or were you a stupid drunken rage... :lol: :lol: BAHAHAH  :lol: :lol: :lol:  

R.I.P legless + BHP   

------------------------------------------------
... is that better? :lol:


----------



## Miss B (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha. Back to the 'weird and wonderful' pics...


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

snake_king said:


> a frog i found in my garden a few weeks ago



that is absolutely adorable ! i wish i had greenies in my area. we get really loud devil screaming frogs.. almost as bad as the possum screams..


----------



## jenjen (Jan 26, 2008)

My avatar pic is really cute. It is my Central netted dragon Homerella (I did name him Homer, until I realised he is a she!). It was taken when she was a little hatchie, posing for the camera already!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

jenjen said:


> My avatar pic is really cute. It is my Central netted dragon Homerella (I did name him Homer, until I realised he is a she!). It was taken when she was a little hatchie, posing for the camera already!



have you got a larger version of the image, he looks like a cutie.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 26, 2008)

I do, but my home computer wont let me attach pics. (Not sure why). My work computer does, but I wont be there for a few days. My myspace page has a bigger pic (It is a little blurry though, because I took it on my phone) The link is http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&friendID=128730223&albumID=0&imageID=2424222


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2008)

*Kirby,*

I dont think your comments, about the animals i posted
were in good taste, its not at all funny to "joke" that
i could of been responsible for their deaths.
When you have no idea, what i do or dont do.
And then repeat the post? 

*Anyways*..
I found a bunch of road killed animals ( as usual )
last night, a thread requesting photos of "weird" 
reptiles, well i thought road kill shots to be a little
weird, atleast more "weird" than a series of photos
of a common bearded dragon, like those posted 
by yourself eh.

*Finally*,
There is little doubt all the road killed animals
are infact killed by vehicles not "shovel or a boot."
Regardless of apparent lack of damage.
I imagine these "squashed almost flat" animals
you have seen are either old, or in high traffic zones.

Maybe that didnt come up in one or your magical
google searches..eh?

Sadly no flat _pogona_ this time, but another snake.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 26, 2008)

Australis.....that was unfortunately something that had to be said 
& the road kill ....well more than tragic.. we all know that the frilly is in trouble & its main hunter is human! by road kill........in some way we are all responsible every time we have bought anything..thus every good we buy gets transported! 

And they only advertise human deaths at christmas time!!!... road kill is not a joke!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 27, 2008)

Poor snakey looks like it got attacked by bubble gum.

Any more weird and wonderful pics?


----------



## Kirby (Jan 27, 2008)

> I am in the process of collecting weird and wonderful pictures of Herps. Whether it be a weird pose, or the animal doing something funny. Or a different colour or type of reptile, Such as an albino.



mine were in 'weird poses' or 'doing somethign funny' ... forgive me but i cant see road kill in the OP's suggestions. 

its fine to crack a joke about a human death (heath ledger) but heaven forbid we crack a comment about roadkill. i assume 'attacked by bubble gum' is acceptable.... 


it doesnt take a google search for me to see on my own roads, diamonds, blueys, waters, etc. tens of thousands of beardies are killed by our roads each year, fortunately i dont get to see them.


----------



## Australis (Jan 28, 2008)

Kirby said:


> it doesnt take a google search for me to see on my own roads, diamonds, blueys, waters, etc. tens of thousands of beardies are killed by our roads each year, fortunately i dont get to see them.



Yes, heaven forbid.
If you got outside you might even know what your talking about.


----------



## krusty (Jan 28, 2008)

these pics are all great.......


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 28, 2008)

gotta say, I dont think road kill falls into the wierd or funny catergory...


----------



## itbites (Jan 28, 2008)

*My Hannah!*

*Yeah most are great except the dead snakes ...i mean really sorry but who want's to see dead animals we're already aware of the huge losses each year on our roads ..no need for grafic imagery :shock: *


*ANYWHO i totally forgot about the pic of my Hannah! she's just polishing off her chrissy dinner mmm cranberry sauce:lol: *


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2008)

Heres a couple, now no beeartching!


----------



## Jason.G (Jan 28, 2008)

I' m glad I'm not a female.


----------



## jessb (Jan 28, 2008)

snake_king said:


> a frog i found in my garden a few weeks ago


 

What a gorgeous little creature. How on earth did you find it??!!!


----------



## itbites (Jan 28, 2008)

*Beardy Reiki*

*i thought this was quite funny cos he really did relax after about 2-3mins of the red boy sitting there like that :lol:*


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 28, 2008)

not much cuter than a beardy. I really gotto get a new cable for my digital camera


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 29, 2008)

Itbites.......are they related?


----------



## itbites (Jan 29, 2008)

*No dragon lady they are not related i only have two related sisters and i just purchased the red boy a few weeks ago ...*


----------



## Australis (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this weird and wonderful enough for people, or should of give-up
and take a bearded-rat photo?


----------



## itbites (Jan 29, 2008)

*nice pic mate WOAH it's alive too!!! ...also beardies rule!*


----------



## scorps (Jan 29, 2008)

nice pics everey one 

kirby, miss b play nice


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks all  keep em coming


----------



## jan (Jan 29, 2008)

These two guys seemed like they were keeping each other warm...yep their heat globe had blown!!
And one of my Angle headed Dragons "look mum no hands"


----------



## jan (Jan 30, 2008)

cute hey!!


----------



## sigridshurte (Jan 30, 2008)

jan what lazzy lizzards you got ....very nice 

p.s no more pictures of dead snakes 'weard and wonderful' means something nice not a piece of road kill. if ya wanna show off the road kill you found make a new thread about it !


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 30, 2008)

enough of the road kill pics, really,


----------



## firedragon (Jan 30, 2008)

here's puff one of our beardies


----------



## diamonddan (Jan 30, 2008)

dont give up .....what a great shot , where do you live ????
this shot should be in the new APS calander
or national giographic,,
good work keep it up..





[/quote]


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 30, 2008)

Stupid brisbane - you know I've only ever seen one snake in the wild!!?!?!? I bush walk, I go camping, I go out at night into the bush, desperately trying to see ANYTHING. 

The bandy bandy would be great fun... they've always bothered me though... i'm not a fan of picky eaters.. they're pretty but they're like the super models of the snake world...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh and Jan - great pics of your dragon - that's how my beardie sleeps, with his little arms and legs dangling... it's verrrrrry cute.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 31, 2008)

Female jungle


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 31, 2008)

dinner time


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 2, 2008)

my male jungle JAG

i named this one "got ya face!"


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 2, 2008)

my male jungle JAG

i named this one "got ya face!"


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2008)

Bump


----------

